# Tory vermin want to make people work twice as long before they can claim unfair dismissal



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 3, 2011)

> Workers will not be able to claim for unfair dismissal unless they have been in a job for at least two years - not one, under government plans.
> 
> The extension is part of Chancellor George Osborne's plans to help business by changing employment law.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15135982?

Oh pore biznesses they are so OhpreSSed being expected to treat people who have worked for them for over a year fairly and shit itZ like STARLINS RUSsia undert POL POT and shjit like that. THAnk GOD for that insanely unlikeable fucking pig faced POSH cunt who will play the knight in shining armour for the heroic entrepreneurs currently suffering under the iron heel of CHairman 1 eyed scotch man regulations.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

I was too young to remember the last tory government- did they also dress up every 'fuck you little man' initiative in the language of 'choice' 'rights' and LOL compassion?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm the same age as you dotty, I think they were a bit more open about wanting to kick "unproductive scum" into the dirt but this lot are so nakedly transparant I don't think anybody expect a small handful of sun reading retards and the usual array of hacks are gonna gobble this shit up.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 3, 2011)

> The TUC cites government data showing that young people, ethnic minorities and female part-time workers will be most affected by plans to remove unfair dismissal rights from staff with less than two years' service:
> 
> 59.2 per cent of employees aged 24 and under have less than two years' service,
> 30.1 per cent of ethnic minority employees have less than two years' service, compared with 24.3 per cent of white employees,
> ...



Oh quelle fucking surprise, the plan will have a disproportionate effect on the low paid. So fucking compassionate. "Blessed are the rich".


----------



## discokermit (Oct 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> did they also dress up every 'fuck you little man' initiative in the language of 'choice' 'rights' and LOL compassion?


yes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I was too young to remember the last tory government- did they also dress up every 'fuck you little man' initiative in the language of 'choice' 'rights' and LOL compassion?


The main similarity that I notice in the rhetoric about helping the small businessman, letting the little guy fight against bureaucracy and the unions and make his own way in the world. (As if it were _small businesses_ who were clamouring to kill the minimum wage and stop tribunals.)

Don't underestimate this by the way. It's rhetoric that works for a lot of people. All the Tories I've ever known who weren't simply cunts have had it in mind, even if the actual policies didn't benefit them at all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I was too young to remember the last tory government- did they also dress up every 'fuck you little man' initiative in the language of 'choice' 'rights' and LOL compassion?



No.




			
				Norman Lamont said:
			
		

> Rising unemployment and the recession have been the price that we have had to pay to get inflation down. That price is well worth paying.



source


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 4, 2011)

Just saw him deliver this speech on the telly. When he announced it, the hideously deformed freaks and ghouls in the audience naturally creamed their collective y fronts with delight. Human sewerage pure and simple.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 4, 2011)

And only employees unfairly dismissed, after 2 years dedication, with a good amount of spare cash will be able to put a claim in.  I imagine most on here are aware but the plan is for the employees to fund any claim out of their own pocket, a prohibitive step for those most at risk of exploitation.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/oct/03/employees-pay-unfair-dismissal-claims


----------

